# first trip away in our Hymer campervan



## ActionJackson (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi folks,
just got back from a week long tour of the north coast of Scotland (surfing every day) in our first ever campervan Hymer S740 and boy am i chuffed! 

The van is every thing we ever wanted in a camper, gr8 layout and build quality, and storage we just keeped finding storage compartments, the Germans really are the best at design & engineering.
And the Merc chassis engine is fantastic loads of power, although slightly gutsy when you boot it.

We just had one hick up and that wast a tyre splitting and bursting on the A9 luckily it was one of the doublers so didn't even notice till we stopped to re fuel, went to ATS to have it sorted to find out that all 6 were a bit dodge so had to replace them all?

Was going to fit winter tyres any way for next winters ski season so just fitted mitchelin Alpines, and their really good on wet grass apparently, sure i will put them to the test off the beaten track surfing some were!

The only other small problem we had was left the toilet skylight open only to come back and find out the wind had ripped it off, didn't think it was that windy but hay hoh, a bit of duck tape sortes a multitude.
So need to sours a new one of them if anyone has any ideas would be appreciated.

The heating systyems i am well chuffed with especially the under floor its fantastic, after being out surfing in the cold to come in to a nice warm floor.

We wild camped for 4 nights in total and went to sights in-between, the 4 leisure batteries were lasting with the 2 solar panels topping them up, but don't know if i am going to have to replace them in the near future as previous owner had van 4 years and hadn't replaced them so they are probably coming to the end of their life i suspect?

Can any one comment on these new fancy jell batteries are they any better?

Any way going away to fit my Gas low system tomorrow and bike rack let you know how that goes.

Cant wait for our next trip.
All the best AJ




:wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi AJ,

Glad to read that you are enjoying your quality built German MH. :wink: 

Re the batteries, if your Electroblok (EBL) charging unit is switched for the correct batteries installed, ie, FLAs or GELs (it's underneath the unit), and your solar panel regulator is serviceable, then you may not be nearing battery exchange just yet. Our Hymer now has 3 x FLA Elecsols, instead of the GELs that were originally fitted, and they are approaching 7 years old now. Fortunately, none of ours are stored in awkward areas, ie, under front seats. FLAs recharge quicker than the GELs, but periodic checks of the electrolyte levels are necessary. Ordinary FLAs are much cheaper than GELs.

Testing the electrolyte with a battery hydrometer, will confirm the state of each battery cell, unless of course they are GELs. 

There are a lot of threads on the subject, and many others unique to Hymer itself, using the search facility.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Sounds like you got a nice van and the Gaslow does make life a lot easier.
I've just replaced my single 11 year old gel battery with two 2.5 year old ones. There was still plenty of life left in the "old" one it's just that the two newer ones were sold together.
The only advantage to the gels is that they don't spill acid and they don't produce enough hydrogen gas to need venting. 
They can be double the price of normal lead acid though and I would not buy new ones if I ever need some again.
Unless they've been abused there should be plenty of life left in your batteries.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi AJ,
I've just fitted an exide 210Ah gel battery. Absolutely maintenance free and no top up ever required. Ours is in an outside battery locker, although they are suitable for indoors too due to never gassing. Just make sure that the charger/electroblok is set to Gel. I've just removed the previous 80Ah gel battery at five years old. Still going strong but I needed to upsize so it had to go.
Steve


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Agree with other replies that four year old batteries might have plenty of life in them. It all depends how they have been used.
Normally battery life is specified in number of charge-discharge cycles to a certain depth of discharge. Deep discharges are bad for the battery, if you do have a deep discharge it is important to give them a full charge as soon as you can.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi AJ

I've never come across a BessaHymer before, but if it suits you!! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Hope you can find a new roof light at a reasonable price. If it's a Hymer special it may not be so easy, but there are motorhome scrapyards around so it shouldn't be too difficult.

Have fun.

Dave


----------



## ActionJackson (Jan 19, 2011)

Cheers folks,
thanks for all your replies,
will keep using them till they pack in, may be get them tested, or might replace come winter as we will be doing a lot of wild camping at scottish ski resorts and abroad so will deaf need good batteries!

Bike rack/ ladder and 2 Gaslow bottles fitted today piece of cake, just need to fit roof rack now for canoe and surfboards and ready to go anywhere!

Need to update my profile Dave :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Pleased to hear your shakedown trip went well.

We've got a rally coming up in May which isn't too far from you in St Andrews. It would be nice to meet you and it might be a good opportunity for you to pick the brains of the experienced motorhomers who will be there!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=326


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Hi AJ

I hope citroenut isnt regretting selling you his Hymer after reading this! Great van for the money and I was tempted.

What did you do about the ladder and roof rails in the end?


----------

